# Joining The Forces With a Degree?



## DreamonDreamon (19 Aug 2015)

Hello. I am interested in joining the Canadian Forces and have a few questions. The trades I am interested in are, *Naval Communicator*, 
*Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician*, *Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist*, 
and *Communicator Research Operator*. 

At the moment I am in highscool, after I graduate I plan to get a degree at a university (or college). The 
degree I plan on getting is a Computer Science degree. I am extremely  interested in computers and technologies,
which is why I picked the trades that I picked. 

1. After I get a computer science degree (through civilian university) am I able to just apply for those trades?
I ask this because on forces.ca some of the trades talk about the the forces deciding if your academic program 
matches the training criteria and what not. Is a computer science degree enough to get in through direct
entry?

2. From the research I have done online my understanding is that the first three trades I have listed involve being deployed
in many different places, which is what I want. The last trade however I am not 100% sure about. Do Communicator Research Operators
get posted to different bases? Or do they just sit in Ottawa? 

3. I do not plan on staying in the military for the rest of my life. In the future I would like to work in Information technology or information secuirty fileds. Would serving in technical roles in the military
improve my chances of getting a job, especially if it is in the DND or CSE?
​


----------



## Narcisse (2 Sep 2015)

Hello Dreamon,

I am an Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Technician posted to 19 Wing Comox on the Canadian West Coast. I can't give you a lot of information regarding the other trades you've mentionned besides the fact that as a Naval Communicator, you will have to deploy on a regular basis with the boat you are assigned to depending on the coast you are assigned as well. ACISS are the army side of the ATIS Techs, they were called LCIS techs before and the trade got a new look couple of months ago. ACISS can then specialized in 3 different areas if I'm right. Once trained, you will have the opportunity to deploy quite often as being part of the army either while being posted to a regular regiment/unit but even more if you are looking to join CSOR/JTF2, they are always looking for ACISS candidates. Comms Research Op are not only sitting in Ottawa, you will find some of them all around Canada in different locations where you can find electronic warfare units. 

Because you are not planning to make it a life career and that you are currently at the high school level, you might want to consider the NCM SEP (Non-Commissioned Member Subsidized Education Program). I went through the program myself and graduated in electronic engineering with a major in telecommunication at a civilian college. You will get full pay + you will be reimbursed all your college expenses, but you will have to give back 2 months per months of studies. So if you undergo 2 years (or 4 semesters) = approximately 16 months of studies, you will have to give back 32 months of obligatory service beginning when you graduate. So basically, you are looking to 2 years of study in most part of Canada (3 in Quebec) + 3 or 4 years of service after you're done with school. 

First year of school would get you approximately 35 000$ + paid tuition/books/etc., second year 41 000$ + paid tuition/books/etc. During the summers you will be attending Basic Military Qualification or you will be locally employed at a reserve unit. Then, you would be posted to a Canadian Forces school to undergo your first phase of training where you will specialized with military equipments that you would ultimately maintain/repair during your regular work days. Reaching 3 years of service, you are looking at a 50 000$ pay and once you are trained and qualified on your first phase of training, you might be eligible to an advanced promotion to Corporal.

ATIS Techs also get specialist pay when fully trained, I know ACISS do not. Couldn't say if NavComms and Comms Research do. With you diploma in your pocket, you will most likely skip long basic parts of training like an 8 months course where you learn electronics/maths basics because you most likely seen all of that in school already.

As for the Computer science degree, I do not have the infos if it can get you direct entry in any of those trades, you always want to talk to a recruiter.

Hope this helps


----------



## LightFighter (2 Sep 2015)

Cpl Rousseau said:
			
		

> ACISS are the army side of the ATIS Techs, they were called LCIS techs before and the trade got a new look couple of months ago. ACISS can then specialized in 3 different areas if I'm right. Once trained, you will have the opportunity to deploy quite often as being part of the army either while being posted to a regular regiment/unit but even more if you are looking to join CSOR/JTF2, they are always looking for ACISS candidates.



ACISS is now the Army Signals trade, it is the combination of 3 former trades - Signal Operator, Lineman, and LCIS Tech.  This change happened a few years ago. 


DP1 ACISS is ACISS Core, from there you can stick with Core or go into one of the streams. IST, LST(Line), and CST(LCIS). I'm not sure what the timelines are for eligibility into a stream.  

DreamonDreamon, you can apply to this trade with or without a degree, same with the other trades. Post Secondary education is not a requirement for enrolment into these trades. As well, Comm Research do get deployments overseas for a tour.


----------



## 211RadOp (2 Sep 2015)

As all the trades you have listed are NCM trades, there is no requirement to hold a university degree or college diploma/certificate.

If you wish to go the officer route, and do get a university Computer Science degree, then I believe that it is acceptable for both Signals and Communications and Electronics Engineer (Air) occupations.


----------



## MoDangles (24 Jan 2016)

Hello fellow Canadians,

I am graduating from University here in Ontario in April of this year with a degree in Economics. I have been told that logistics officer fits with my degree, but I was wondering what my options available are. 

I am also wondering how long the application process is, what I am to expect from the application process and how I can best prepare in order to be accepted into the regular forces.

side note: I realize that CFAT is a critical factor in my application process, so I will prepare thoroughly if my application process is continued.

thank you,


----------



## MoDangles (24 Jan 2016)

I realize that I will have heavy competition and having a degree will do little for me, so I am wondering what I can do to stand out. Furthermore, how can I figure out what jobs are in demand so I can research more on my own.

Thanks again,


----------



## da1root (25 Jan 2016)

Good Day MoDangles,

Welcome to Army.ca.

Ideal Baccalaureate degree for Logistics Officers (DEO, OT & CT) are as follows: 
o Accounting 
o Business Admin 
o Commerce 
o Economics 
o Finance 
o Food Business Management 
o Food Sciences 
o Human Resources Management 
o Nutrition/Dietetics 
o Public Administration 
o Supply Chain Management

For "In Demand" trades please visit http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70 - any job displaying "Now Hiring" are trades that are open for applications, if it's an "In Demand" trade it will have a red-star displayed.

Prior to future posts please read the "READ FIRST" thread (https://army.ca/forums/threads/115341.0.html).  Most of your questions (including ones you haven't thought of yet) have been asked and answered on the Army.ca Forum.  Please use the Search function to look for an answer to your questions prior to posting queries.

Best Regards,
Sgt Laen


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jan 2016)

MoDangles said:
			
		

> Hello fellow Canadians,
> 
> I am graduating from University here in Ontario in April of this year with a degree in Economics. I have been told that logistics officer fits with my degree, but I was wondering what my options available are.
> 
> ...



As a graduating university student, I personally am very disappointed in you. 

First off; please read:  READ FIRST that is a "STICKIED POST" near the top in this forum the "Ask a CAF Recruiter" forum.

Second:  Options available for your Degree have been posted several times throughout this site.  A little initiative on your part would have found them if you only did a SEARCH.

Third:  The question of how long the application process takes has been answered ad nauseum on this site, that a simple SEARCH, once again, would have found the answer.   Have a look at this topic: TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________

Fourth:  How can you "be best prepared in order to be accepted for the Canadian Armed Forces?" has been answered in a multitude of topics on this site.  Once again, a little initiative on your part, to demonstrate you qualities toward becoming an officer, in doing a little research would be a good start.

Fifth:  This site has existed for over a decade and the majority of your questions have been asked and answered in detail hundreds of times.  The members of the site are not here to molly coddle you and do your work for you.  Some are "Subject Matter Experts (SMEs)" and will be able to clarify specific points, but for the most part will soon tire of having to repeat themselves to answer questions that have been answered numerous times in the past.  Your creation of new posts asking questions that have been answered in detail by SMEs in the past, only creates further problems for others in the future in finding the answers to questions by creating multiple posts on the same topic.  You will find that we do not appreciate persons who demand to be "spoon fed" answers that have been given numerous times in the past to persons who may somehow find themselves some kind of "special". 

Please put your knowledge to work and research FIRST before posting.  "Initiative" is one quality that the CAF is looking for in potential prospects.

With Sergeant Laen's reply, this topic is MERGED with:   Joining The Forces With a Degree?


----------

